# QualityHealth.com sends you free samples, coupons and savings, health tips,



## paul.a (Jan 23, 2007)

QualityHealth.com sends you free samples, coupons and savings, health tips,
and newsletters - Hope this helps someone - qualify for free samples,
coupons and savings, health tips, and newsletters at http://infotrue.t35.com/o000312.html - worth a try. I think I am going to go through to see if it works - anyone else tried this before?


----------



## 04ultra (Jan 23, 2007)

:spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam: :spam:


----------

